# GBA #2802 - The Bee Game (USA)



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

^^release-2802^^


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

No images included in the file...I had to play this crap


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 28, 2007)

Woah... I was right? I'd mentioned this quite some time ago, but the GBA version is so obscure I couldn't find solid confirmation of its release.


----------



## Kenney (Dec 28, 2007)

Wait this is Maya the Bee and not the real Bee Game, seems like someone is surfing on others fame...


----------



## Jax (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenney @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Wait this is Maya the Bee and not the real Bee Game, seems like someone is surfing on others fame...



Because of this game, the other one had to be called "The Bee Movie Game".


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenney @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Wait this is Maya the Bee and not the real Bee Game, seems like someone is surfing on others fame...



Maya the Bee is the European name and the "real Bee Game"? Do you mean The Bee Movie Game?
Maya the Bee came out before The Bee Movie Game did!


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah... I believe this is the first USA game to feature Maya the Bee. A series not as well known here.

Has no relation to The Bee Movie Game. Just came out alongside it, presumably for marketing reasons.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Dec 29, 2007)

Pszczolka Maja !!! (Polish) I remember watching the show when I was a kid.

That was around 20 years ago. 20 years later and we have a crappy platformer.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Doraemon is better.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Doraemon is better.



Doraemon is a f**cking time-traveling, robot from the future.


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Pszczolka Maja !!! (Polish) I remember watching the show when I was a kid.
> 
> That was around 20 years ago. 20 years later and we have a crappy platformer.



There was actually a Gameboy Color game called 'Maya The Bee & Her Friends' that was only released in Europe.

Don't doubt that was a crappy platformer like this one is :/


----------



## bluebright (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like it would be a fun tv show.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2007)

WOHOOO Thought GBA Died! O.o


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 30, 2007)

It began to die last year. The GBA first ended in November 2006 for Japan, with Final Fantasy VI Advance as its end of retail games there.


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> It began to die last year. The GBA first ended in November 2006 for Japan, with Final Fantasy VI Advance as its end of retail games there.



you recon the list will hit 3000?


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Not quite. But it could get close if rare undumped games, currently undumpable ones due to technical reasons, propers of existing releases with issues, etc are made.


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It began to die last year. The GBA first ended in November 2006 for Japan, with Final Fantasy VI Advance as its end of retail games there.
> ...



I really doubt that it will hit 3000 GBA releases...2805 would be lucky.
GBA Releases are almost completely dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I along with many others, still play ours everyday


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Not quite. But it could get close if rare undumped games, currently undumpable ones due to technical reasons, propers of existing releases with issues, etc are made.


Indeed. For that reason, I think there will eventually be 3000 games. Just look at the Gameboy Color games that are still dumped!


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, then. I declare this the "Official 2008 GBA events" thread. Companies may have given up... But we will not! There is always room for new homebrew hardware and software, as well as tracking down the remaining games.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 30, 2007)

Currently, there's only 4 undumpable GBA games (all GBA Video carts).  USA is now pretty well done...the may be a couple more unannounced stragglers, but it's pretty much done.  Europe will still have a few here and there for probably 4-6 months before it finishes up.


----------



## bluebright (Dec 31, 2007)

what about companies that bring out all there crap sport and racing games on the GBA? I think they'll push up the number.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 31, 2007)

We're not hitting 3000, period.  We're not getting 2900 for that matter either, even with THQ continuing to put out crap multi-paks (which they reportedly have license to do so until 2009).  I could see 2850 as a slim reality though.


----------



## Masked (Dec 31, 2007)

So... is this game good?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 31, 2007)

The two previous games (Maya the Bee & Maya the Bee 2) were ok at best, I kinda feel that Shin'en games are overrated.

Dunno if they made this one but it looks the same.


----------



## nyuk1998 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does not work on supercard CF.  First game in a long time that doesn't.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Pszczolka Maja !!! (Polish) I remember watching the show when I was a kid.
> 
> That was around 20 years ago. 20 years later and we have a crappy platformer.



I used to watch it too, it was a great show back then.

And I agree, why do they have to take all good stuff in the past and turn it shitty.


----------



## papiex (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Pszczolka Maja !!! (Polish) I remember watching the show when I was a kid.
> 
> That was around 20 years ago. 20 years later and we have a crappy platformer.


Wow!I wonder if Zbigniew Wodecki is performing the main theme ,like in original cartoon (I also remeber watching it when I was a kid.How was it? 'T? pszczó?k? któr? tu widzicie zowi? Maaaaj?, wszyscy Maj? znaj? i koooochaaaaj?,Maaaaja fruwa tu i tam ... ' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Here you have link to the mp3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Maja The Bee Original Theme


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 4, 2008)

no way it's hitting 3000. I will punch my own tooth.


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well in years a lot of Demo carts and shit suddenly gets found and dumped, so you can't give an excact number on how much games will be dumped. So just don't take conclusions, everything is possible.


----------



## Sir VG (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, but first off...there will not be some like 200 demo carts out there.  While there are quite a few, there aren't that many.

And also, quite a few have been dumped, but you don't see them listed anywhere, because they're 100% identical to their retail counterparts.


----------



## TaMs (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok. Now i have seen everything. "The bee game" That's just awesome name.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(papiex @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pszczolka Maja !!! (Polish) I remember watching the show when I was a kid.
> ...



Wicked theme song!  Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Blahhhhhhhhhh, blah blah blah blah blahhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------

